# Three word only thread



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

I started it


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 13, 2004)

you suck balls.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

_"present them"_

  -Southpark


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

I love you


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 13, 2004)

smilies count too


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm gonna hurl


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

I meant dale


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> smilies count too


 
No they don't


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 13, 2004)

Yes they do


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Contractions don't count


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 13, 2004)

I like poo


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Yes they do


You're no fun


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I like poo


 
I beleive that.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I like poo


I see that


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You're no fun


More than you


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

Broke your rules


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I beleive that.




You can't spell


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I meant dale


poor Dale


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> poor Dale


FUck you luke


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> You can't spell


can't spell what?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 13, 2004)

The word believe


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

>


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 13, 2004)

I before E


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 13, 2004)

Except after C


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> The word believe


what about beleive?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

>


Ewww fine


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I before E


Thank you dale


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

life is complete


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 13, 2004)

You2shouldjust getitover andfuck.


----------



## simbh (Dec 13, 2004)

believe in Santa!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Ewww fine


 
  j/k


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> You2shouldjust getitover andfuck.


 
Idon't Likesimon THATmuch


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> believe in Santa!


no offense simon


----------



## simbh (Dec 13, 2004)

no threesome today ?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> no threesome today ?


one woman man


----------



## simbh (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> one woman man


More for me


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> You2shouldjust getitover andfuck.


I'd rather masterbate


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 13, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I'd rather masterbate



Can I watch?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I'd rather masterbate


 
Horrible visual Lis


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Can I watch?


Yes you can


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Horrible visual Lis


So don't look


----------



## BritChick (Dec 13, 2004)

cool, three words


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> So don't look


My eyes, closed


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

But STILL burns


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

AAAHHHHHH Cruel world


----------



## Paynne (Dec 13, 2004)

Only threesomes allowed?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> But STILL burns


call your doctor


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> But STILL burns


Sounds like syphyllis


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Only threesomes allowed?


If you're hot


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> AAAHHHHHH Cruel world


yes it is


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Sounds like syphyllis


You would know?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

said sounds like


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

not feels like


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

very good point


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hope it's not


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

hope not too


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> hope not too


 
 <--- for your concern


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

I have gas!


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm eating pizza


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

and drinking beer


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

my day off


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

You lucky BITCH!


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

that I am!


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

come on Luke


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

drink a beer


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

What YOu do?


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

eat a slice


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

burp real loud


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

auto union worker?


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm in sales


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

I worked Saturday


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm looking at


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

Aria Giovanni's tits


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

She's my favorite!


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

I know that


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

I saw it


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

On another thread


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

she's my fav


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

She's SO sexy


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

she's gay


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

check this out













Don't pass out.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

cant', at work!


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

She' gay!


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

No fucking way!


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

Then I'm Lesbo


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Newt said:
			
		

> Then I'm Lesbo


sex change operation


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

I don't know


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

to have her


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

no never mind


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Marissa Tomei then!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 13, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Yes you can



Still waiting here.


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

I'll take that!


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

I love Italians.


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

Texas beats Michigan


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

Rose Bowl Champs.


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

If you care.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

no, i don't


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## busyLivin (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

>


that's only one


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Sup Al


----------



## busyLivin (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

>


oh! oh! 2!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

shut up!


----------



## DFINEST (Dec 14, 2004)

Hickey from Kanicke


----------



## DFINEST (Dec 14, 2004)

A Be See


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> shut up!


you called Luke?


----------



## DFINEST (Dec 14, 2004)

one two three


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

You are weird


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 14, 2004)

I gotta pee


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## DFINEST (Dec 14, 2004)

different not weird


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 14, 2004)

I like you


----------



## DFINEST (Dec 14, 2004)

SUAT is


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 14, 2004)

I found you


----------



## DFINEST (Dec 14, 2004)

You're too funny


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 14, 2004)

WHere's your pics


----------



## DFINEST (Dec 14, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> WHere's your pics


After the holidays


----------



## DFINEST (Dec 14, 2004)

Shy no more


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 14, 2004)

o i c


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 14, 2004)

Me can't wait


----------



## DFINEST (Dec 14, 2004)

Makes me laugh


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2004)

i hate housework


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i hate housework


I can Vacuum


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

Dust too


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

un-clog pipes


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

Do some painting


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

I like helping


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 14, 2004)

you don't help


----------



## simbh (Dec 14, 2004)

luke the maid


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 14, 2004)

luke in tights


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 14, 2004)

he's not here


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 14, 2004)

let's make fun


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 14, 2004)

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Cool Hand Luke


 
seven times daily


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Cool Hand Luke


Smilies count too


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 14, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Cool Hand Luke


Funniest shit ever


----------



## busyLivin (Dec 14, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I gotta pee


hold for crono


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

>


<--- Mutant ninja turtle?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I like helping


i need undressing


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2004)

going to bed


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i need undressing


on my way!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> going to bed


room for two?


----------



## busyLivin (Dec 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> room for two?


ask John H.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> room for two?


king size bed


----------



## Newt (Dec 15, 2004)

Now I'm awake.


----------



## Newt (Dec 15, 2004)

Please don't call


----------



## Newt (Dec 15, 2004)

Gay John H.


----------



## Newt (Dec 15, 2004)

I gotta work.


----------



## Shae (Dec 15, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> room for two?





			
				rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> king size bed




Holy fuckin shit!


----------



## DFINEST (Dec 15, 2004)

off work today


----------



## busyLivin (Dec 15, 2004)

must be nice


----------



## DFINEST (Dec 15, 2004)

not too nice


----------



## DFINEST (Dec 15, 2004)

washing dirty laundry


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

Rabbit Proof Fence


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

Twelve Hundred Miles


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

the power of


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

a childs love


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> king size bed


Have soft carpeting?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Have soft carpeting?


Maybe a bear-skin?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

I like floors


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

and washing machines


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

you know


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

showers n meditation


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

you sexed me


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

all nite long


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

in war thread


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

ahhhhh no peeing


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

no peeing promise


----------



## DFINEST (Dec 15, 2004)

y'all geta room


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> no peeing promise


Sounds fun!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

oh it was


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> oh it was


Peed on tit


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

^   sounds funny


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

let's go celebrate


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd like that


----------



## simbh (Dec 16, 2004)

ah les cochons !


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

huh? Total weirdo


----------



## simbh (Dec 16, 2004)

The translation is


----------



## simbh (Dec 16, 2004)

ah , those pigs


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awwwww, YOU JERK


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## simbh (Dec 16, 2004)

no three words ?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice day


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

son in play


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

the polar express


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

awww how cute


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

it was lovely


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just like you.


----------



## QUIET_STORM (Dec 16, 2004)

OK THE END!





			
				Luke9583 said:
			
		

> life is complete


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

no, just begining


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> no, just begining


God, you're beautiful!


----------



## simbh (Dec 16, 2004)

Get a room !!!!


----------



## simbh (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll join threesome


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

<--- I'm an exhibitionist


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> God, you're beautiful!


find word yet?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

i'm feeling something...


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

no not literally


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

what cha' feeling?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

hot hot hot


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

i'm eating fireballs


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 16, 2004)

Great Ballsa fire


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 16, 2004)

cheating the system


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

my daughter's addicted


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

buys by hundreds


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hot hot hot


Some Like'it


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

c'mon baby have


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

a taste with


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

me. i'm beggin


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

ya please ... cuz


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

if you don't


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

start drinkin i'm


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

gonna leave. yeah


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

george thorogood anyone?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

guitar players rock


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

Luke plays guitar


----------



## maniclion (Dec 17, 2004)

Manic plays guitar


----------



## maniclion (Dec 17, 2004)

can't remember any


----------



## maniclion (Dec 17, 2004)

real songs though


----------



## maniclion (Dec 17, 2004)

so i just


----------



## maniclion (Dec 17, 2004)

invent my own


----------



## maniclion (Dec 17, 2004)

and interlace real


----------



## maniclion (Dec 17, 2004)

songs into them


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

oooh manic rocks


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

RG = a godess


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

sexiest lady alive


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

i'm not kidding


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

things i'd do


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

SO sweet too


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

i can't wait


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

get a room


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

in which state


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

state of arousal


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm already there


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

i hear ya


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

but don't see


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

yes i see


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

uh huh


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 18, 2004)

for goodness sakes


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 18, 2004)

i got the


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 18, 2004)

hippy hippy shakes


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 18, 2004)

ha, you're silly


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 18, 2004)

the georgia satellites


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 18, 2004)

anyone_remember_this


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 18, 2004)

this_is_sexy


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 19, 2004)

i can't sleep


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 19, 2004)

looking for all

http://clickit.go2net.com/search?pos=43&ppos=0&plnks=0&uplnks=15&cat=video&cid=372376&site=srch&area=srch.comm.yahoovideo&shape=textlink&cp=info.dogpl&cluster-click=0&pd=0&coll=1&query=wyclef+jean&rawto=http://www.sonymusic.com/artists/Wyclef/Videos/ItDoesntMatter/ItDoesntMatterVid.ram


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 19, 2004)

whole of video?


----------



## Newt (Dec 20, 2004)

Cradle of Love


----------



## Newt (Dec 20, 2004)

I'm getting old!


----------

